# Hello from bondo!



## Bondo (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello all today I made a new username as I moved last winter and my name had to do with my location! Before today I was Lakeside haunt, but from now on I am BONDO!!! My new location has no yard so this years decorations may be interesting! Any hints on how to set up my tombstones on a concrete porch would be much appreciated! The upside to the move is that I am now a lot more visible to the public as I'm right downtown! Help me with new prop ideas!
Okay here is a picture of my house! Mine is the one with the 64 corvette in front of it but they are all the same. I like the New orleans idea but I have no idea how to put up any of my stones! so please suggest away!









[edit]: picture added


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

How large is the porch? Could you use indoor/outdoor carpet to give it more of a lawn appearance?

I saw a link (on here I think) about buying used astro-turf, might be another option.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes lakeside haunt, I know that name.
Depends on your theme, but I'm thinking go new orleans style.
A few stones, hang moss, webs, creepy snakes and things of that nature.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi ya bondo--aka / lakeside haunt


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Bondo!


----------



## Bondo (Aug 28, 2008)

First post has been updated with pic!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Bondo


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool, nice vette, is it yours? Anyway, I think it would be really cool to board up your windows. Just make a frame the size of the window, and nail boards to that. Also, hanging a prop on a noose in your tree would be nice. That gate in front of the house is creepy, looks like it goes down right there, am I right? You could put a cool scene down there, like franensteiens castle, or a torture scene or something. Something else that would be cool is to have a figure in one of your windows, that would look really great, thats a great effect. I hope this helps!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy Bondo!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Bondo -- I'm not sure how many stones you have or what the total area of your potential display area is, but some older cemeteries have stones packed very close to one another so it perhaps is not too much if they were only inches apart. Just make sure they are all tilted and turned so as to be "jumbled". Then, if you have a fogger - set it up at the back corner and just let it drift out among the stones. If not - perhaps some fake "ground" - paint some corrugated cardboard greens+browns and slice roughly into 12" x 1" sections (+/-) and drop them in and around the stones. Add some fake dollar store plastic vines here and there... and then just pipe in a creepy atmosphere CD and adjust lighting accordingly.

I'll also second Tyler's window dressing suggestion and you already have a nifty set of pillars and fencing - just creep them out a bit.


----------



## Bondo (Aug 28, 2008)

*likein the ideas*

Okay I like all the ideas but for boarding up the windows I cant nail up any frames because my parents would flip! I need someway to hang stuff that doesn't put holes in the brick. Setting up the tombstones is also a problem because I cant just stake them into the ground like usual. Lastly, yes the vette is my moms.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

To secure the stones, you could use small lengths of plywood ( larger than the bottom face of the stone and makes a base) and large nails (or even spikes) inserted through plywood and into bottom of foam (assuming that they are foam). Then just sandbag over the exposed edge(s) of the plywood base. Cover that with the turf of your choice.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Bondo...
attach the tombstones to front part of fence...you could set up crate sand put some on those behind them like they are on a hill ...moss on the fencing..some lighting


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know about the porch, but do you think your folks would let you hang an FCG in one of those nice big windows? Or even just some sort of static horror scene, like skeletons peering out.


----------



## Bondo (Aug 28, 2008)

I like the fcg idea and I'm sure they would seeing as th middle big window where i would put it is my room! Anyone have and ideas on how to make a super cheap and portable FCG?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

You can actually make frames that are big, and fit in real snug, you then nail boards to that. Thats how I do mine, no nails in the brick!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome! I started out haunting in a ground-level apartment almost 10 years ago, so I know what you're going through. I agree with all the great advise so far. New Orleans older cemeteries are packed full. They have a lot of crypts, though.

How cheap of an FCG are you looking to do? I have a tutorial on one that cost me under $10 here.


----------

